# Project Sonic 2017 officially named Sonic Forces, first gameplay trailer



## RedoLane (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow, it really looks more smoother and visually better. kudos to Hedgehog Engine 2, you really met my expectations.


----------



## Deboog (Mar 17, 2017)

It looks more... on rails than Sonic Generations. Hm. I'm concerned.


----------



## Trolling (Mar 17, 2017)

Boost to win + whisps = no buy
At least Mania get's it right.


----------



## Windowlicker (Mar 17, 2017)

I have a feeling this will have performance issues, but I want Sega to prove me wrong.


----------



## kingraa777 (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks awesome ! Buitifull visuals so far


----------



## MasterPanda (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow this looks ..... like every shit Sonic game ever .....


----------



## Daisy (Mar 17, 2017)

kingraa777 said:


> Looks awesome ! Buitifull visuals so far


Good visuals, same shitty gameplay


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 17, 2017)

the cycle is now complete....ended in disappointment.
might pirate get it on the pc but no way in hell am i buying it for the switch.

prob get sonic mania on it though. fuck this trash LOL


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Mar 17, 2017)

Already updated the engine? God thank you for that


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 17, 2017)

Sonic Mania and Sonic Forces? The year of Sonic! 

I'm ready to pre-order both of 'em and while Mania is available, it's still not known officially if it's getting a physical release. It would be idiotic of SEGA to make it digital-only, it's a game that could even sell more than Forces.

P.S. Can anyone explain how or why "Sonic Forces" is a good title?


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Mar 17, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Sonic Mania and Sonic Forces? The year of Sonic!
> 
> I'm ready to pre-order both of 'em and while Mania is available, it's still not known officially if it's getting a physical release. It would be idiotic of SEGA to make it digital-only, it's a game that could even sell more than Forces.
> 
> P.S. Can anyone explain how or why "Sonic Forces" is a good title?


I think "Sonic Forces" is kinda an lame name but meh.


----------



## s157 (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, the visuals are great. Too bad you can't really pay much attention to them as you're speeding through the stage. I'll be keeping a wary eye on it, as I haven't enjoyed a single 3D sonic title ever thus far.


----------



## MasterPanda (Mar 17, 2017)

s157 said:


> Well, the visuals are great. Too bad you can't really pay much attention to them as you're speeding through the stage. I'll be keeping a wary eye on it, as I haven't enjoyed a single 3D sonic title ever thus far.



have you tried the Sonic Utopia Fangame?
still Alpha though .....


----------



## Axido (Mar 17, 2017)

Why is it named Sonic Forces, you ask?

Because it once again Forces™ that kind of 3D rail gameplay that never did any good to the series.


----------



## s157 (Mar 17, 2017)

MasterPanda said:


> have you tried the Sonic Utopia Fangame?
> still Alpha though .....




Not one to play fangames too much, unfortunately. Mind you, of all Sonic games I've played (I think I've played them all too), I enjoyed the original Sonic 1-3 and Sonic and Knuckles the most. I have high hopes for Sonic Mania because of that. Sonic Forces looks good in this trailer, but probably not something I'll get on release day unless they reveal gameplay that will draw me in.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 17, 2017)

I Doubt we will ever get a sonic adventure like game again. I just hope this game is 2 players. I miss when sonic games was multiple players and didn't include a cast of characters that was only there for story,


----------



## ItsKipz (Mar 17, 2017)

Deboog said:


> It looks more... on rails than Sonic Generations. Hm. I'm concerned.


not even 50 seconds of gameplay is here, plus generations was  SUPER on rails in some sections, your point?


----------



## F4LK (Mar 17, 2017)

Love how people already take a dump on it after only seeing 30 seconds of gameplay... gameplay style, whatever on youtube and etc.
This is obviously still in early developement, Sonic doesn't even have a Idle Animation yet. Sonic Generations' GHZ started like this too but got open more later.

And again, this is only 1 of 3 Gameplay styles, if you don't like it, rush through it and enjoy the other 2.


----------



## Arras (Mar 17, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I Doubt we will ever get a sonic adventure like game again. I just hope this game is 2 players. I miss when sonic games was multiple players and didn't include a cast of characters that was only there for story,


The last time they tried a Sonic Adventure-like game, we got 06. Seriously, those games were good at the time, but they're very outdated and mediocre at best nowadays.


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Mar 17, 2017)

MasterPanda said:


> have you tried the Sonic Utopia Fangame?
> still Alpha though .....



I play it. I really love it!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



F4LK said:


> Love how people already take a dump on it after only seeing 30 seconds of gameplay... gameplay style, whatever on youtube and etc.
> This is obviously still in early developement, Sonic doesn't even have a Idle Animation yet. Sonic Generations' GHZ started like this too but got open more later.
> 
> And again, this is only 1 of 3 Gameplay styles, if you don't like it, rush through it and enjoy the other 2.


They used Sonic Lost World's idle probably as a placeholder for the new idle they might add.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 17, 2017)

Arras said:


> The last time they tried a Sonic Adventure-like game, we got 06. Seriously, those games were good at the time, but they're very outdated and mediocre at best nowadays.


That wasn't the kind of thing i mean, i meant like MORE dreamcast based. That game was no where near gonna be good enough since it wasn't developed properly. 

I was talking about like having multiple characters, mini games, missions, emblems and chao garden. Not a mediocre story and additional characters that seem meaningless. That game could be fixed but they didn't bother with having splitting the game into two development teams.


----------



## MKKhanzo (Mar 17, 2017)

Yay new 3d Sonic!


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks like any ol' Sonic game, except playable.
Also, that logo isn't very... Sonic.


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Mar 17, 2017)

Guys, stop criticizing the goddamn gameplay. It's still in W.I.P, why you almost all of you are acting like the part of the fanbase?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2017)

Well I'm just really glad, to say the least, that they reverted back to the Unleashed/Generations formula, and not beating the dead horse again where Sonic Boom or anything like that is concerned...
I very much enjoyed that 30-second clip; a great balance of good-quality gameplay, visuals, and speed, just as a Sonic game _should_ have. None of that risky, experimental stuff they attempted with Lost World or the Boom series.

I can't wait to see what's next for this!


----------



## Arras (Mar 17, 2017)

Voxel said:


> Well I'm just really glad, to say the least, that they reverted back to the Unleashed/Generations formula, and not beating the dead horse again where Sonic Boom or anything like that is concerned...
> I very much enjoyed that 30-second clip; a great balance of good-quality gameplay, visuals, and speed, just as a Sonic game _should_ have. None of that risky, experimental stuff they attempted with Lost World or the Boom series.
> 
> I can't wait to see what's next for this!


There's nothing wrong with some risky experimental stuff every once in a while - we wouldn't have gotten a lot of fantastic games without it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 17, 2017)

s157 said:


> Well, the visuals are great. Too bad you can't really pay much attention to them as you're speeding through the stage. I'll be keeping a wary eye on it, as I haven't enjoyed a single 3D sonic title ever thus far.


Well, give Lego Sonic a try. I'd love to play Lego Sonic but there's just too much damn stuff I'd have to purchase in order to play it.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 18, 2017)

Sonic Forces all of the Sonic Fanboys to jizz over Sonic Forces. (Also, Sonic Force*s*?)


----------



## AecdArmy (Mar 18, 2017)

If people have noticed yet if you pause at 10 seconds you see capsules. Inside they look like white wisps with no texture


----------



## F4LK (Mar 18, 2017)

AecdArmy said:


> If people have noticed yet if you pause at 10 seconds you see capsules. Inside they look like white wisps with no texture


They do it's just that they look in the wrong direction.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 18, 2017)

I hate people that criticize a game that's in early development; give it a chance. But, by the looks of it. It feels unfinished, but good thus far. I hope they make it more like Generations. Hell, it might be running a version of the Hedgehog Engine; which would be great for modders. Whom could port over levels from Generations, or Unleashed. If that's so (If it's the same Engine) then I'll be even happier, that engine is such an amazing, and well developed game engine for Sonic.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2017)

It just looks like more Generations, which isn't a bad thing, but I would've liked to see Sonic try 3D again. I think that despite it's flaws Sonic Adventure(not 2) is pretty alright. I know 06 and Boom(which was made by some other company) exist but after the shit storm that was last gen Sonic, I think theyve learned what works and what doesn't.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 18, 2017)

What people don't know is that the full title is "Sonic vs the Forces Faces of Evil"





ZeldaxSonic confirmed (again)


----------



## based05 (Mar 19, 2017)

why wont sega give the people what they want and just make sonic adventure 3 already., 

Also does anyone know if Sonic utopia is still being worked on? is there a website for the game?


----------



## F4LK (Mar 19, 2017)

based05 said:


> why wont sega give the people what they want and just make sonic adventure 3 already.,
> 
> Also does anyone know if Sonic utopia is still being worked on? is there a website for the game?


The Developer (Mr. Lange) is a friend of mine so i can confirm
It's still being worked on, just slow due to other projects.


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Mar 19, 2017)

based05 said:


> why wont sega give the people what they want and just make sonic adventure 3 already.,
> 
> Also does anyone know if Sonic utopia is still being worked on? is there a website for the game?


Because no.


----------



## cvskid (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess it's too difficult for sega to make a game that is like sonic adventure 1 and 2 in this day and age.


----------



## Youkai (Mar 19, 2017)

Doesn't look appealing at all :/
How are you supposed to even play this without having the map in your head -.- its just randomly pressing some buttons until you either die or win 

Didn't like any of the newer sonic games, the old 2d ones were awesome but now...

That fan game actually looks much better than all the new 3d sonic games I have seen. 
Looks much more playable


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 20, 2017)

So hold "UP" and press "A" occasionally to win?


----------



## s157 (Mar 20, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Well, give Lego Sonic a try. I'd love to play Lego Sonic but there's just too much damn stuff I'd have to purchase in order to play it.



Is that part of Lego Dimensions? Is it possible to buy it standalone? Probably not, considering what you said in the latter part of that statement.

That being said, I don't think I'll pick this up on release (I might change my mind), but I'll definitely add it to my switch library in the future.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 20, 2017)

s157 said:


> Is that part of Lego Dimensions? Is it possible to buy it standalone? Probably not, considering what you said in the latter part of that statement.
> 
> That being said, I don't think I'll pick this up on release (I might change my mind), but I'll definitely add it to my switch library in the future.


It's part of the whole Lego Dimensions' bollocks.  You can always watch gameplay videos of it which is what I've done. As much as I want to play Lego Sonic, that's not gonna happen - I'm not gonna spend crazy amounts of money to play it.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks fine to me, this is in no way a final level that we will be playing lol


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 21, 2017)

Still waiting for my Sonic Adventure squeal and Chaos Garden too. I'll even take a 1 and 2 full enhanced remake at this point.

As for Forces, looks alright, but I need to see more. Honestly, the only games I don't like or didn't even want to play is 06 and the Boom series. I'll even take a Sonic Lost World sequel or another storybook title.


----------



## Meteor7 (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow. And people get on _Nintendo's_ case for making the same games over and over.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 23, 2017)

looks so fucking boring, its like a mindless push forward and press jump end of game.

sega really should bring sonic back to the formula they had for adventures, a game with a story and interaction, not just a speed course thing.

the problem sega has is they make sonic games so fast that its easy to go off course, so what do they do, fix him on a path so you have no control other than run/jump


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2017)

WHERE ARE THE CHAO? Literally they just need to make Sonic Adventure 3 Battle, simply the same as the old SA2B except updated, and refined. Build up on minigames, and add more of each type of level, and voila, you have a solid full game. They could even sneak in in-game purchases for the Chao side of the game, and make it very very profitable. They could add online support in which you can battle others, challenge their Chao, and build up a Chao team.


----------

